# please help/ 94002 with e&m?



## sherryjean27 (Apr 6, 2010)

Can 94002 and 94003 be billed with hospital e&m codes. For example a 99232?


----------



## rojasm01 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Codes 94002 - 94004*

Per 2010 cpc (cpt) expert pg. 381, do not report codes 99201 thru 99499 with codes 94002 thru 94004.


----------



## sherryjean27 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks so much


----------

